# Favorite Duck Calls



## Stelz (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey all,
thought it would be interesting to hear everyones favorite calls and why,
I love blowing and mastering all calls. But none more than the duck call.

I have a Acrylic timber Mallard Mualler, This call is made by the 2002 World Champ, Bernie Boyle, Heck of a Great guy and one heck of a call, what I love it for is It can be extrememly soft and quiet. It is not a really loud call, but here in MN ducks get real shy, so soft and sweet usually works well if you can get down that low.

My second I just got, I custom ordered a RNT original Acrylic Ivory Barrel Blue insert. Got some custom graphics on it as well as my nickname. It is awesome!! Has all the range!! No wonder this call has won so many contests. I got it as another hunting call as well as a second comp call.

My third is a black echo BOSS Comp call, this will blast you out of the stands. Awesome comp call.

Other than that I would have to say, I love my Duck commader Gadwall call as well as the Mallard drake call they make, Both are great for adding a few different sounds in.

All I know is once you go high end, you never go back.


----------



## Dave Cecchi (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm like everybody, i suspect, I've got about a dozen cheapos, and finally bought a good one a couple yrs. ago--an RNT short barrel, love that call. but i do have one inexpensive one that is on the lanyard, its a Mallardtone M5, nice and soft, like you said, for those pressured birds. Is'nt that DC drake something! i have one 2 , it works!! C-Yunz-Round :beer:


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a thing for the echo timber calls. I like the raspyness of the call, but that is if you are into that. Otherwise the RNT MVP.


----------



## greenheaded (Sep 22, 2003)

My favorite sounding call is a Faulks Mallard call. It gives a great feeder and a high pitched quack. My dad has a Haydel's that is pretty nice. The raspyness is pretty good and i think it is also a very good all around call.


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

Primos... Hag

Dual tone, I can do a lot with this cheepy!


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Well on this one i have three choices
Faulk game calls
The Duck Commander 
Or a nice juicy Fart!

However im gonna go with the duckcommander, I have one more calling competitions with this call then any other. It's awesome range allows me to get high and loud for the migratin guls and low and soft for those nice in your face crap droppin seguls. When It's time to go to work i don't dick around i bring the best! Because you have to have the best to be the best. Good Gull huntin


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

Stelz---
Personally I have used a Yentzen double reed for the past 6 years. They are cheap, don't freeze up and are really easy to use. Like everyone else I have several calls ranging from dirt cheap to expensive(in my eyes anyway), but the Yentzen has never failed me(except for the time a peanut got stuck). You know how you can get excited and either choke or
blow the food into the call. Try one you'll like it I'm sure.
Sid :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Big Guys Best - If ya really wanna make some noice


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

never leave home without the "wench" 8)


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Primos Phat Lady, good sounding call for the money, and very easy to learn how to use for the noobs.


----------



## punter (May 11, 2003)

A Paul Kingyon, made in Iowa the best call going barr none...........


----------



## greenheaded (Sep 22, 2003)

Primos "Wench" is good too. That a boy Shu!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i'm an rnt man myself. i have both the original and the timbre and both are awesome. i also like the ehco's.


----------



## mojoteal (Oct 8, 2004)

SHU and GREENHEADED bolth know where its at,,,....I am a HUGE fan of Primos hunting calls,,,,,i LOVE The original wench


----------



## mojoteal (Oct 8, 2004)

SHU and GREENHEADED bolth know where its at,,,....I am a HUGE fan of Primos hunting calls,,,,,i LOVE The original wench


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

The Wench is a easy grunt call for sure. Where are you guys in WI? I grew up in New Richmond.


----------



## eskay (Aug 21, 2004)

The Illusion-great call, tough loud or quiet. Lots of options from a little call.

Rice Lake, WI.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

1. RNT Daisy Cutter
2. Foiles 
3. Echo

Does anyone collect calls?


----------



## mojoteal (Oct 8, 2004)

i Live in Stevens POint, Wis...................


----------



## greenheaded (Sep 22, 2003)

40 miles west of Oshkosh. (Neshkoro)


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

My call of choice may be changing to "GADUS" in a few days. 

Eskay - we make an annual trip to Hobo's Hideout on Long Lake each year. Great place to stay with a bar in the basement of his house!


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

So let me sum up the replies so far... (in order as posted, not recommended!  )

Acrylic timber Mallard Mualler
RNT short barrel
echo timber calls
RNT MVP
Faulks Mallard call
Haydel's
Primos... Hag 
Primos Wench
Faulk game calls 
The Duck Commander 
Or a nice juicy Fart! (that's disgusting!) 
Yentzen double reed 
Big Guys Best 
Paul Kingyon
SHU
GREENHEADED
Illusion-great call
RNT Daisy Cutter 
Foiles

Man, that's almost a different call a post. Well at least ya'll narrowed it down from a couple hundred calls :lol:


----------

